# Nova estação online na Lourinhã



## Joao Silva (21 Mar 2015 às 20:55)

Boas pessoal,

É com enorme satisfação que venho anunciar a nova estação online (embora já a tenha offline há mais de 2 anos) para o concelho da Lourinhã (Miragaia), junto à fronteira com o concelho de Torres Vedras.

Como o objetivo seria economia de instalação e operação, o sistema usa um simples raspberry py (consumo de 2/3 Watts) com o software Weewx e a estação PCE-FWS 20.

Termohigrometro e pluviometro a 2 m do solo, anemometro e cata-vento a 11 m (5 m acima do telhado).


http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=39.212,-9.243&sp=ILISBOAM2

PS. Os dados de durante a tarde são de teste pelo simulador do weewx, daí os valores estranhos


----------

